# Got a new computer...



## jks9199 (Oct 16, 2010)

OK, got a new laptop today.  I've already dumped the trial of Norton & Mcaffey.  (Yep, trial versions of both...) to go to Vipre.  Windows Update is running.  I'm working my way through the pre-installed stuff...

And I've got a record of the serial number, model number, and such.  For the those who don't know -- without a serial number, stolen items can't be entered into NCIC or state stolen item files.  Write 'em down -- or photograph 'em on your phone.  Or both!

Any other advice or things I should do?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2010)

Firefox for browser, with adblock pro.
set up regular backups of important files.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 16, 2010)

Firefox was another "first thing done."  What do you think of the various on-line back up programs, that save your data to off-site facilities via the web?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2010)

Personally, I don't trust them, but that's just me.I'd feel better with a couple of external drives and a rotate them offsite weekly.


----------



## Carol (Oct 17, 2010)

Make a system recovery disk, and/or be aware of your system recovery procedures.  For example, my new laptop can re-image the hard drive with a series of keystrokes -- which basically means it will erase, reformat, and re-load the drive exactly as it came from the factory.

It can be handy to install a utility that will uncompress .zip files.   Personally, I use 7zip. It is open-source (read:  Free, with no nag screens telling you to buy), it has a high compression ration (does a good job of turning big files in to much smaller files), and can open a variety of compressed files, including those that are a bit more common outside the Windows environment (.gz, .tar, etc) as well as structures that are more common outside the U.S. (.rar, etc).

http://www.7-zip.org/

When you download software such as Firefox, etc., it will create a download file.  Make a copy of the download file and store it with your backed up material.

When backing up your files, don't forget to back up your browser book marks as well.

Backups are a matter of managing risk...or perhaps I should say...balancing risk with what someone is most likely to do.

Most online backup services offer iPod-sized backups. 5GB, 25 GB, 100 GB.  This is fine for backing up documents.  It may work for backing up MP3-formatted music.  For larger files such as videos, uncompressed music, photographs, these sizes are impractically small.

On the flip side, online backup services make for no drives to lose, or get stolen, and no cables to keep track of. 

All methods involve some security risk.  When you put your material on someone else's domain, you lose control over it.   It *will* get duplicated, after all, they back up their own servers, too..

That risk goes up against the risk you face doing your own backups.  Someone broke in to my garage as I was moving in.  The thief stole a few things including one of my backup drives, which thankfully had nothing on it except for some MP3s.  There are backup drives with biometric (fingerprint) security available for a little bit higher cost and larger size...I personally haven't gone there myself.  So, for someone that does their own backups...how safe is the "off site" location, and how likely is the person to visit there on a regular basis?  I often keep my backup drive at the office, because I'm more likely to go there than down to Mass., where my safety deposit box is located.

No right or wrong answer here, its more a matter of which scenario best fits what the user is willing, and likely, to perform.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 17, 2010)

When you were getting rid of the anti-virus trials did you just got to programs and features to uninstall them or did you go to the vendors' sites and download the removal tools? I don't know about Mcaffey, but just uninstalling Norton from programs/features doesn't really get rid of it and it can cause some issues down the road.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Firefox for browser, with adblock pro.
> set up regular backups of important files.



I've used Firefox for years and love it. Never heard of adblock pro so looked it up to download. Description says it's for IE. Obviously you also use Firefox, so is there another version of adblock I should be looking for, or is that the one and it just doesn't mention other browsers? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2010)

Adblock Plus https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865/

Sorry, got my addins confused.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 17, 2010)

AVG antivirus.  In fact AVG's full free software suite.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Adblock Plus https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865/
> 
> Sorry, got my addins confused.



Cool. Thanks Bob.



Omar B said:


> AVG antivirus.  In fact AVG's full free software suite.



Yep, have used AVG for years too. With Firefox and AVG I have never had any issues with virus's. Years ago with IE and Norton I had to do more than one full restore on my computer because of issues.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 17, 2010)

I used AVG for years too... always told me I was clean.  Did a sweep with a commercial program, and it found 5 trojans that AVG couldn't locate. 

I don't trust it anymore and use Panda Titanium.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I used AVG for years too... always told me I was clean.  Did a sweep with a commercial program, and it found 5 trojans that AVG couldn't locate.
> 
> I don't trust it anymore and use Panda Titanium.



Wow! Thanks John. I'll switch. :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2010)

I used to swear by AVG.  Then AVG did some stupid things that slowed my system to a crawl.  When we switched to VIPRE, it found stuff AVG didn't.  So it's the only PC AVS I recommend these days.  (Plus if you order through the MT banner the site gets a kickback. Mind you, if I didn't recommend the product, they wouldn't be there.)


----------



## Carol (Oct 17, 2010)

VERY happy about making the switch to Vipre.  :asian:  I love how it blocks the abusive sites.  After accidentally clicking on a dodgy link, I realized how it just saved me a ton of restoration.


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 18, 2010)

hmmn, sounds like you already got pretty far with setting up your new computer. but for what it's worth, whenever i setup a windows computer this is what i do:

1. i make a backup or do whatever disc recovery thing the computer needs as most computers don't come with a windows disc anymore.
2. download all the software you want to install, ie. firefox, anti-virus, firewall, etc. and scan them with the trial anti-spyware/virus. if all is "ok" then burn the programs to a cd. disconnect immediately from the internet.
3. if the windows disc is available (windows disc only, not the restore disk or partition as that will put all the crap back on that we want to take off), then I format the computer and install from scratch.
4. when installing windows or after you uninstalled all the junk. it's time to setup proper partitions. 1 partition for windows, 1 partition for program files, 1 partition for the swap/paging file, and 1 partition for user files. 
5. clean the registry. install what software you burned on the cd. defrag and clean the registry again.
6. after all the security measures you want are set up, then you can connect to the internet. ONLY CONNECT TO THE INTERNET AFTER YOU SET UP GOOD SECURITY MEASURES. Then update your software off you go!
7. Make sure to only use the user partition for saving, the windows partition only holds windows OS, and install all programs only on the programs partition.


----------

